# Vermont Castings Radiance Gas Stove??



## patahdays (Feb 27, 2010)

My parents are considering trading in their 30+ year-old Vermont Castings wood stove for a Radiance gas stove.  My mother has winter breathing issues and was told that the dust created by the wood stove was contributing to her health woes.  My father is dragging his heels about gas, so we are trying to make this transition as smooth as possible.  They have settled on a VC Radiance.  I'd love to hear any thoughts/reviews that anyone might have.  I would also be grateful for any bits of advice regarding installation particulars.  Thank you.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 27, 2010)

If you can keep track of who owns vermont castings on a year to year basis and you can buy it from someplace that will continue selling/servicing the stove, the Radiance is a decent model.  There are a half dozen manufacturers I would buy/sell before VC but it aint so bad.  Gas stoves are fairly simple and easy to work on.


----------



## patahdays (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks - hopefully it will be easy to install and operate.  The dealer that they are buying from subs out the installation.


----------



## cdnxj (Sep 29, 2010)

Did you parents end up with the Radiance?  Any feedback on how its performing?


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 22, 2010)

we were looking at new VC units before finding our berkshire... 
we were sold on the VC but were told by several dealers that the company has been bought and sold a few times and that the castings are junk today, so that ended that.
to bad really as they are nice looking units.

if we add another heater, it will be another berkshire , that or  the jotul 600dv or maybe that fancy new $4k jotul standing model.


----------



## Trouthead (Oct 30, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> There are a half dozen manufacturers I would buy/sell before VC but it aint so bad.  Gas stoves are fairly simple and easy to work on.



Which ones would you buy over Vermont Casting?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 31, 2010)

Trouthead said:
			
		

> Franks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For traditional looks, my choice would be a Jotul, hands down, but Franks may say otherwise...
If I were to go for a contemporary unit, I'd probably go for a Regency U39...Kick ass heater...


----------



## cdnxj (Nov 4, 2010)

My VC Radiance is hooked up and running great.  My propane supplier installed a 420 lb tank with 100 litres of propane to get me started.  After a few initial hiccups, pilot blowing out twice (i think orifice must have been plugged a bit) its running perfectly.  Bought it second hand so I wasnt sure what to expect.  Nice yellow flame, blue flame right at the burner.  Had some nice test runs, boy does it crank out the heat.  Without the blower and the dial set to low the house went from 68 to 80 degrees in around an hour (1200 sq ft main level).  Bye bye baseboards and the insane monthly hydro bills.  And I was just getting into the grove of starting a fire in my Security built-in-stove every night.  Either way we won't be cold this winter


----------



## Gzloom (Oct 29, 2012)

cdnxj said:


> My VC Radiance is hooked up and running great. My propane supplier installed a 420 lb tank with 100 litres of propane to get me started. After a few initial hiccups, pilot blowing out twice (i think orifice must have been plugged a bit) its running perfectly. Bought it second hand so I wasnt sure what to expect. Nice yellow flame, blue flame right at the burner. Had some nice test runs, boy does it crank out the heat. Without the blower and the dial set to low the house went from 68 to 80 degrees in around an hour (1200 sq ft main level). Bye bye baseboards and the insane monthly hydro bills. And I was just getting into the grove of starting a fire in my Security built-in-stove every night. Either way we won't be cold this winter


Hi You've had your vermont castings for 2 years. I am interested in the same stove. Are you happy? Cons??  Thanks  George


----------

